# Siprotec mit Simatic verbinden



## Dina (11 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mehrere Siprotec Schutzgeräte mit einer Simatic verbinden.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?
Wieviele können angeschlossen werden?
Uhrzeitprotokollierung möglich?

vielen Dank


----------



## uncle_tom (12 März 2011)

> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?


Google ist dein Freund:

Doku Profibus Siprotec



> Wieviele können angeschlossen werden?


Bei Profibus-DP kannst du ohne Repeater max. 31 Slaves an den Master (S7-CPU) anbinden.



> Uhrzeitprotokollierung möglich?


es ist zumindest eine Uhrzeitsynchronisation laut Doku möglich.


Hier gibt´s auch noch einen alten Thread im Forum dazu:

Link


----------



## Dina (14 März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Ist eine Uhrzeitstempelung im Schutzgerät auch möglich?


----------



## uncle_tom (14 März 2011)

> Ist eine Uhrzeitstempelung im Schutzgerät auch möglich?



Ich kenn die Geräte selber ja auch nicht - wenn ich mir aber die Profibus Beschreibung so anschaue, dann bekommt man darüber nur die Meldungen als Bits ohne Zeitstempel.

Einen Zeitstempel kann man sich aber auch in der S7 relativ leicht generieren.


----------



## SPSKILLER (14 März 2011)

Hey Dina,

bei den Generatorschutzgeräten nutze ich immer das DP-Mapping 3.5 (wird im DIGSI eingestellt).

Damit kann man den genauen Zeitstempel der Meldung aus dem Siprotec auslesen und in der S7 verarbeiten...

Micha


----------



## Dina (17 März 2011)

Danke Micha,

hast du darüber eine geeignete Beschreibung gefunden?


----------



## SPSKILLER (18 März 2011)

Hey,

solltest du hier finden.

http://siemens.siprotec.de/download_neu/index_d.htm

In meinen Projekten wird oft das Siprotec 7UM62... benutzt.

Musst mal schaun, was dein Gerät alles unterstützt.

Micha


----------



## Approx (20 März 2011)

Wir haben im 30kV-Bereich auch Siprotec-Schutzgeräte über DP angebunden. (Allerdings nicht an Step7-CPU) 
Zur Info:
Wenn Du auf dem Rechner Digsi +Step7 gleichzeitig laufen lassen willst (so verstehe ich die Aufgabe), dann brauchst Du noch das Step7-CFC-Paket, ansonsten läuft das Digsi-Kram nicht. 





> [FONT=Arial,Bold]
> *[FONT=Arial,Bold]Kompatibilität:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]Wird auf dem gleichen Rechner die Automatisierungssoftware STEP7 eingesetzt,
> so muss wegen der Kompatibilität für die installierten Versionen folgendes gelten:
> Aktuell:
> ...


Wollte unsere Schutzgeräte zwecks Datensicherung mit meinem Field-PG (Step7 V5.4) sichern und Digsi installieren - ohne CFC Pustekuchen! Also einen anderen Rechner genommen. Mal wieder typisch BigS. 

Gruß Approx


----------

